# congrats to John Pero



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

congrats to John Pero for being the 2009 Outdoor Field State Champion in NJ


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats again :wink:

You had a great outdoor season....


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

congrats to him


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats.Great shooting.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

:thumbs_up
way to go. i know that part of the world has some pretty good shooters. to be the top dog IS a fantastic accomplishment.

here's to the champ :darkbeer:


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

*Thank you everyone, 
This was an amazing year for me and I hope to continue shooting for as along as possible. I have met some great people along the way and learned a lot from all of you. Tony Tazza, Pat Sinal, Jason Carbough thanks for all your help and shooting with you guys for Team Hoyt was an honor. I enjoyed every minute of it and we Rocked EVERY team event we entered. :wink: Special thanks to my shooting/traveling parnter John Griffin. Putting up with all those late night question/answer calls, Listening to my complaining on the course, Sleeping instead of helping drive to all those out of state shoots we hit and for the good times we have had at every event we attended. :thumb: One final thank you to Mathews Pro Staff Shooter Chris Beling for all those late night shooting sessions and loaning equipment to me on such short notice. :tongue: 4 more weekends of traveling to our final outdoor Championships and Indoor will be upon us. See U all in Vegas :darkbeer:

John Pero*


----------

